# Stingray Protection (AGAIN)



## Capt.Schenk (Aug 10, 2005)

I just went and picked-up a pair of ForEverlast Ray-Guard Wading Boots and I can't even come close to pulling them on with my waders on. I bought them 3 sizes too big. I even tried shoving my waders in first and then putting on my waders, but I can't even get my waders in them. 

Is there any other brand of stingray protection that protects the entire foot and leg like these? Fish-n-Hunt or Walk-n-Wade use to make a "guard" that covered the entire foot and leg up to the knee and it velcroed under the foot, but they don't have them anymore. The other brands I've seen don't cover the entire foot. Will snake-proof boots protect from rays?

Next question: Has anyone made a shark-proof suit yet? - Just kiddin'


----------



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

Here's what i do right here, found the most comfort this way: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=1134998&postcount=10

The whole Foreverlast rayboot is horrible when wearing waders.

online- http://www.jerrylabella.com/stingray.html#light

don't know where you live but the Bass Pro in Pearland has these


----------



## txred (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey Capt.....I have run into the same thing within the last yr.  I think sumptin has changed in there sizing cause I have some old size 11's I can wear w/ waders and the new size 12's wont even start to work...........Dont get me lyin ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## Capt.Schenk (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks guys. Wolverine, I've been looking at those ray guards. I think I'll do the same set-up you've done.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Capt. Schnek*

I use the same setup as Wolverine. I use the Everlast guards and the Everlast boots but the guard are not attached like the new setup they sell. It works fine for me and I up 2 sizes (shoe-11 / wading boots 13) and fits fine over 3mil neoprene. Gater


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

whenever i force feed my waders into my foreverlast boots my feet go numb pretty quickly thereafter... so when the water starts leaking in around my crotch area my feet are already numb to the pain

i'm cheap and have good equipment but I know if I can just hold out a little longer summer will be here!!!


----------



## Capt.Schenk (Aug 10, 2005)

I can't stand being uncomfortable while I'm fishing. It takes my mind away from what I'm out there to do.

Thanks again for the replies


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

I use the reef boots then the seperate gaurds I got at Tackle Town in Rockport, the reef boots seem to be wider and fit alot better with my waders. Summer time I got back to the boot/gaurd one piece


----------



## CaptSteve (Mar 5, 2006)

I also went with the reef boot size 13 and then use the leg guards. They fit much better than the rayguard size 14.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

YOu need to go over to the rack in Academy and get a pair of waiders similar to what you wear and try them on THEN go try on all the boots.

You will look a little strange but you will find out what fits. You might have gotten an old pair of boots. I noticed that last Fall Academy had BOTH the old ones that fit poorly and the new ones that fit much better. I wear 10s and my old 13s never fit except to cramp your feet. I cannot tell that new ones are on.

I have used their leggins for ever. The only problem is sooner or later the bottom strap will give way and they may turn on you some.

Kayaking in stranges places I took an old pair of Neumarks and cut them to fit on the inside of the rayguard leggins and you cannot tell they are there.
Will it help having a inner loose layer? Still shuffle.


----------



## beerplug (Oct 12, 2005)

There must be a real problem in their quality control, because I bought a pair of the reef boots in size 13 and I have a hard time getting them on without waders. I have the full size boots in size 14 and 12. I wear the 14 with waders and the 12 without. Oh yes, I normally wear a size 9 shoe or boat. Guess the only way to know is to try the whole setup on before buying.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

I just have not experienced problems such as these, but then everybody's feet are shaped differently. The advice to put on a pair of waders before trying and buying the boot is probably as sound as any I've heard.

I have been wearing the ForEverLast Rayguard boots with and without waders ever since they hit the market. My waders are Simms stocking foot breathable and my Rayguards are size 13. I've been through several pairs of these boots and 13 has always been the number to wear with stocking foot waders. As for wet wading I wear a size 11 Rayguard boot with Simms neoprene wading socks. My shoe size is 10-medium width.

If you cannot find what you need or have problems with the "fit" try emailing or calling Billy Gerke at Foreverlast. Billy is the owner and has always been helpful any time I called.


----------



## Capt.Schenk (Aug 10, 2005)

I returned them on Sunday and am planning on getting the boots and guards seperate. Hopefully, that set-up will work for me.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

*You*

I think that you will like the cheaper price and the ability to just slip the boots then buckle the leggins on.

I am really serious when I say try on several pair of boots with waders to make sure they fit with waders and are comfortable. My old pair sucked but the new pair is great. My fet would be nunb after an hour of wading.

I wear some of the thin Walmart hunting socks in winter and a heavier pair of socks for wet wading to pick up the space. Somthing like EJ's neoprene booties might be great to pick up the space.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

I used the foreverlast guards attached to the boots for a couple of years but eventually the seams in the guards wore out. I also went with the suggestion above and bought the guards shown to replace them with. The ones I bought have a lifetime warranty on the guards. That's hands down better than the foreverlast No warranty policy. I cut the old foreverlast stingray guards off because the boots were fine.

I like their boot when you can get it to fit right. I mean, it could be more comfortable, but I think it is an acceptable comfort level to have some form of stingray protection. The sims flats sneaker type boot is appealing, but they just don't have the protection I am after.

I also wear my full foreverlast boots with hodgeman neoprene wading socks (around $20 at Sportsman's Warehouse) and that makes all the difference in the world to me. I may break down and buy some new boots soon though, to get the lighter weight flats bootie for summer and then strap on my green lifetime warranty guards.


----------



## fredtrout (Aug 12, 2005)

who manufactures the lifetime warranty guards and who is selling them?


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Try wearing the guards with out the wader's and steel toed boats. Just a thought It works for me and I have been hit twice in 5 years.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

"I just went and picked-up a pair of ForEverlast Ray-Guard Wading Boots and I can't even come close to pulling them on with my waders on. I bought them 3 sizes too big. I even tried shoving my waders in first and then putting on my waders, but I can't even get my waders in them. "

This is why I have not bought these boots, if you have anything but a "skinny" foot you can't wear these boots.

"If you cannot find what you need or have problems with the "fit" try emailing or calling Billy Gerke at Foreverlast. Billy is the owner and has always been helpful any time I called."

Everett, I tried this a couple years ago, and was told that they had no plans on making a wider boot to accomodate the rest of us. I wish they would make a boot as wide as the Hodgmans, I would buy a pair in a heart beat. I know that they would have to "start over" and have to deal with thier overseas contacts, and that can be hard to say the least, but I think the fact that they would have pay to have new molds made might be the deciding factor in them not making Wide boots, IMO. But I believe they are overlooking a large portion of the wading public, whether they have wide feet or just want the room for waders, I wish they would bring in some wide sized boots, they have a great product.


----------



## raw10628 (May 23, 2004)

My problem is they only go up to 15. To get them on with my waders I need a 16 at least. I bought the Foreverlast flats boots, they are the only pair in 15 that will fit over my waders. The reef boots are too tight on the top of my foot and the Rayguard's are just too small. I have a pair of Rayguards in 15 that I wear fulltime in the water without waders.


----------



## Ross (May 21, 2004)

Some of y'all that are experiencing problems with these may want to try the LaCrosse Fang zip up snake boots. I wore a pair several times this winter and they are extremely comfortable. I will be buying a pair for this summer to wear without waders. They make a 'wide' for those that need it.

I haven't put them to the ultimate test, being hit, but they add a layer of protection. I still shuffle and always will.


----------



## Capt.Schenk (Aug 10, 2005)

I don't want to screw with anyone's confidence, but do y'all believe snake-proof boots are effective against a stingray's barb?


----------



## BigV (Apr 19, 2005)

The quality of the RayGuard boots is horrible as is the company. I believe they have fixed the sized issue by make the boots wider. However, I recently bought a pair and with four months one of the soles came off. I probably wore the boots 15 - 20 time. At $130 dollars thats 7 or 8 extra dollars a fishing trip.

I've emailed the forneverlast does not respond. I've dealt with them more than once on quality issues and they do not stand behind their procuducts.....their products are made in china what do you expect.


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

BigV said:


> The quality of the RayGuard boots is horrible as is the company. I believe they have fixed the sized issue by make the boots wider. However, I recently bought a pair and with four months one of the soles came off. I probably wore the boots 15 - 20 time. At $130 dollars thats 7 or 8 extra dollars a fishing trip.
> 
> I've emailed the forneverlast does not respond. I've dealt with them more than once on quality issues and they do not stand behind their procuducts.....their products are made in china what do you expect.


Ditto.... If I can get a pair to last 3-4 months without the something breaking, or having the plastic protectors fall out, I'm doing good. Can't wait until Simms releases their boots....


----------



## capt hooked (Apr 24, 2007)

*RayGuard Company*

I have at least 150 long-wading trips on my Reef Boots and they finally need to be replaced-I could not be happier with how long they lasted. I am going back to the RayGuard boots over my waders. I will try them on at the store and I am going to start using spray on silicone (like I use on my trailer bunks) to make it easier to get on and off over my waders. Will see what happens.

No one gets off my boat without protection. I'm a healthcare provider and take care of the 'bad' stingray hits.


----------



## Speckwrangler (May 27, 2004)

Sorry to change the subject but do any of y'all wear your Rayguards in the wintertime? I am talking Dec-Feb... I hate wading mud with Rayguards and I typically wade mud that time of year. 

Feedback please!


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Speckwrangler said:


> Sorry to change the subject but do any of y'all wear your Rayguards in the wintertime? I am talking Dec-Feb... I hate wading mud with Rayguards and I typically wade mud that time of year.
> 
> Feedback please!


Yes I do year round. I would rather be safe than sorry.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com 
979-236-6203

Team Brown Lures, Fish -N- Hunt, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts., Wiley X and Stinky Pants Stringers.


----------



## Speckwrangler (May 27, 2004)

Cool! Thanks Capt. I guess I will be better safe than sorry!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

stingray's don't leave just cause the waters cold.


----------



## Boatless Potlicker (Oct 5, 2009)

*x2*



wading_fool said:


> I use the reef boots then the seperate gaurds I got at Tackle Town in Rockport, the reef boots seem to be wider and fit alot better with my waders. Summer time I got back to the boot/gaurd one piece


Except I got them at BPS


----------



## Boatless Potlicker (Oct 5, 2009)

Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> Ditto.... If I can get a pair to last 3-4 months without the something breaking, or having the plastic protectors fall out, I'm doing good. Can't wait until Simms releases their boots....


That's weird, don't let your dogs chew on them then.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Boatless Potlicker said:


> That's weird, don't let your dogs chew on them then.


lol...


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Besides cheaper I feel the separate set up is better than the boots and built on rayguards.

The boots are China or Aggie made and the sizes are a mystery. There is no way to fit yourself properly without trying on Your socks and wader brand when buying boots. I had a bad pair for a couple of years and it was miserable. 

Think Thin socks for winter and waders and the thin with a thick pair of socks for summer boot wear.

They do wear out but my boots have been great. The leggins will wear out the foot strap pretty quick esp on shell but no biggie. The seam on the bottom of the leggins will go and the pieces will eventually come out after a while.


----------

